# does anyone here recharge their boveda packs?



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

i put it in a floating container with some RO water and leave it in a warm place for week to two weeks and bam! recharged. i know, im a cheap bastard. lol


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you sure they only recharge to 69%? For the price of those two bags, I can buy many pounds of KL that does the same thing. What do you use while these are "recharging"? More bags?


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

i have 4 bags, two stays and two recharges. they have been very consistent r/h even after recharging, but i have only recharged twice now, i dont know how many times i will be able to do this until it drops or raises r/h.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

According to one of the Boved execs is you can recharge the paks as long as you don't let them go dry. As much as they cost the smart money is to buy an 8 pounds jug of KL and that will take care of your RH but as with everything...go with what you want for controlling your RH.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

By using two 65 pack and 1 69 I keep my humi at 65 and only replace the 69 pack about once every 6 months.

I guess it's recharging in a way.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Does it have to be RO water or will distilled also work?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> Does it have to be RO water or will distilled also work?


What is RO

Either way it shouldn't matter because the packs will collect vapor. Not the water itself.


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

I think this would be good if you want to run a drybox at something other than 65% RH. One or two packets and you are set at 60% or whatever


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> What is RO
> 
> Either way it shouldn't matter because the packs will collect vapor. Not the water itself.


Reverse Osmosis


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

Cigary said:


> According to one of the Boved execs is you can recharge the paks as long as you don't let them go dry. As much as they cost the smart money is to buy an 8 pounds jug of KL and that will take care of your RH but as with everything...go with what you want for controlling your RH.


i had a small one go dry and brought it back to life,not sure on its r/h but it recharged. i might use k/l when i get to a point of having a cooler, but for what i have now, these work perfectly. when i had just the tupperdor, these things lasted along time, but in a wooden humidor, they get sucked up faster.


----------



## sagatrap (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to have to try and resurrect some seasoning packs that are feeling a little crispy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

If they're crispy, it might be too late. They do this weird congeal thing when they dry out too much. You have to recharge them while they're still quite wet.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> If they're crispy, it might be too late. They do this weird congeal thing when they dry out too much. You have to recharge them while they're still quite wet.


Actually I've had some success with one that was very dry. It just took a lot longer, like 8 weeks.
I had it at work as it was included in a purchase early this spring. I forgot about it and when I came across it, it was crispy. I placed in in a zip lock bag with a small container of distilled water and just left it alone.
I actually set up a reminder in outlook cause I knew I'd forget about it again..lol
8 weeks later it was soft and supple again.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

i did have a small pack that a b&m would give you and it was dry to the bone and i got it to recharge back, took alot longer but charged


----------



## sagatrap (Oct 25, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Actually I've had some success with one that was very dry. It just took a lot longer, like 8 weeks.
> I had it at work as it was included in a purchase early this spring. I forgot about it and when I came across it, it was crispy. I placed in in a zip lock bag with a small container of distilled water and just left it alone.
> I actually set up a reminder in outlook cause I knew I'd forget about it again..lol
> 8 weeks later it was soft and supple again.


That's 7 weeks and 3 days longer than I had anticipated.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

what had worked for me and i dont know about weeks but my container was in a warm place , stayed like low 80's. my cubby hole for my pc was the perfect place and r/h was like 75-77 in the warm place, colder place, the r/h was much lower in the container and didnt get condensation in the container, you want that condensation in there to get as much moister out of the water.


----------

